# A different Jenkins



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is not the New Age/Crossover Jenkins. This is John Jenkins (1592-1678)

Jenkins "Fantazia"
Ensemble Jérôme Hantai
Naïve E 8895

Music for violin, tenor and bass viols, lute, and 4-stop organ.

Jenkins was a very important composer in London and East Anglia, influential enough so that when Purcell first gained status he was known as 'the Jenkins of his age'. The music on this CD is all instrumental, smoother and easier on the modern ear than the music of Dowland and Byrd, 'extending the art of quasi-vocal polyphony. The notes suggest that Jenkins was proficient in the use of the 'still developing' diatonic system too. Still, this music is not Baroque; it's 17th C. British.

The CD is listed at amazon.com, reasonably priced used. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Fantazia-Jenk...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1332780448&sr=1-1

I've enjoyed listening. The organ tends to blur things a bit, but it adds sonority, so maybe it's a wash.


----------

